# Having even more intensive DP attacks with certain food



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi!!!

So i have a DP/DR for 3 years now but lets say i'm free 80% or so. But the interesting thing is that every since i stoped taking John Worth (its been 1.5 years now of not taking it) its getting very very slowly "worse". Well not worse but now i have DP/DR attacks when i eat certain food. I almost lose control of my body but then it goes back to "normal" DP/DR state after a while but then i feel all tired and weird and everything seems even more unrealistic as it was.

Does anyone have similar experiences?

Also does anyone feel a "pressure" in their head and eyes and it gets worse when they go to outside?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

What kinds of food?
Usually ones high in sugar, like crappy junkfood, make me feel horrible and thus intensify the DR.


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Certain artificial sweeteners or additives do it for me. I unknowingly ingested a drink with aspartame in it the other day, and felt anxiety. I couldn't understand why I felt so bad, then checked the label on the drink box. Aspartame is a neurotoxin and causes brain damage. Everyone--Dp or not--must stay away from this poison.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well spicy food, also normal water (bot not all brands just some of them). The funny thing is that normal water also makes my DP DR worse but not every water. So it seems my brain also doesnt like a certain type of mineral or something.

Now i'm not sure if i should start taking john wort again or not.

I'l also try taking fish oil if it will help but if i eat fish from a can i feel all weird but i think its because of the sugar and other additives.

Because if i eat a steamed fish everything is fine i think.


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Well spicy food, also normal water (bot not all brands just some of them). The funny thing is that normal water also makes my DP DR worse but not every water. So it seems my brain also doesnt like a certain type of mineral or something.
> 
> Now i'm not sure if i should start taking john wort again or not.
> 
> ...


Hey Kitarist,

Caffeine makes my DP/DR worse, and so does MSG. MSG also gives me nightmares.

If you don't mind me asking did your doctor prescribe your St.Johns wort? Apparently it is actually a psychoactive SSRI, and taking too much can place a person into serotonin syndrome, just like Prozac. I have heard of people getting slurred speech and neurological side effects when mixing it in the wrong combo with other herbs or drugs. I am no expert on it btw just letting you know in case you didn't already. SSRI's are tops for anxiety and dp/dr in my personal experience anyways.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I was only taking wort and nothing else because i know you are not allowed to because of its side effects. As i know Wort is not a strong AD but i really almost cured my ANXIETY and DP DR so i'm thinking of taking an real AD thats similar to John Wort.

do you maybe know what would be very similar?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Also does anyone get when they eat certain foood or something a feeling like thear ears have pressure (like you are under water) or when you go sometwhere HIGH you need to pull off your nose to make the presssure normal in ears.

Also does anyone have a feeling like something is on their head moving or like drilling in your heat sligthty.


----------



## snowcat3030 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> I was only taking wort and nothing else because i know you are not allowed to because of its side effects. As i know Wort is not a strong AD but i really almost cured my ANXIETY and DP DR so i'm thinking of taking an real AD thats similar to John Wort.
> 
> do you maybe know what would be very similar?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I was under the impression that good old Prozac was similar to it, at least I have only ever trusted Prozac because it has been around the longest and been actually used and tested by people for many years, and it is still shown to be relatively safe when taken properly. They reakon it makes you focus more when doing tests which boosts your smarts a bit as well. I don't like the newer ones because the long term side effects of them are unknown.


----------



## darkglasses (Oct 2, 2010)

The worst I ever had it was after consuming a large bottle of Diet Arizona Tea (supposedly "all natural), which contained Sucralose or Splenda. Artificial sweeteners always get me bad.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

anyone else?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Also does anyone have any pressure in their head and kinda like a tingling massaing feeling when they eat food.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

It's great you've establised a link!


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Kitarist said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> So i have a DP/DR for 3 years now but lets say i'm free 80% or so. But the interesting thing is that every since i stoped taking John Worth (its been 1.5 years now of not taking it) its getting very very slowly "worse". Well not worse but now i have DP/DR attacks when i eat certain food. I almost lose control of my body but then it goes back to "normal" DP/DR state after a while but then i feel all tired and weird and everything seems even more unrealistic as it was.
> 
> ...


PRESSURE in head and eyes..... worse outside....... YES!!!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Just want to ask if you get more pressure or like massage feeling when you eat certain food.

Also can someone explain now why i have random anxiety attack for no reason? This started happening when i got ill. It's also weird because when i eat certain food the anxiety goes away.

I'm thinkin about buying amino acids and b complex and magnesium.

Because i noticed if theres no anxiety and you get occupied the DP DR gets better,

Also is anyone else numb like they cant feels emotions even when they think about them? I was getting so better until i go ill week ago and cant feel emotions again argh. I'm sure i'll get better again.

Just want to ask if anyone is experiencing anxiety attack for no reason right before they drift to sleep.

Thanks!!!


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Kitarist said:


> Just want to ask if you get more pressure or like massage feeling when you eat certain food.
> 
> Also can someone explain now why i have random anxiety attack for no reason? This started happening when i got ill. It's also weird because when i eat certain food the anxiety goes away.
> 
> ...


Yes, i had that alot, and that was like 6 months before i had dr and minor dp
I sometimes have it now (I only have dr / dp for 2,5 weeks now)

Its like, you almost enter your sleep / dream state
and all of the sudden a adrenaline rush that tells you to sit up cause else you will die or something, might sound weird, but it feels like that. (For me atleast, lol)


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

what about the food thing? that it affects your DP/DR ? (sometimes instantly and somtimes after 15 mins 30 mins)


----------



## jaymeeliz (Nov 15, 2010)

Couldn't it be that prior to eating or drinking the food, you already had an anxiety subconsciously toward that certain food or drink? I didn't want to eat anything with sugar lately because I didn't want any DP symptoms to get worse. I always connected symptoms with this or that... Until last night, I told my self, "I will eat this candy, It's just a candy and everybody else eats this.. Nothing bad would happen" So I ate it, surprisingly, I was fine the whole night.

remember the classical conditioning theory? Where the dog drooled when it heard the bell? We are probably making to many connections and associations in our mind that unknowingly,creates our DP symptoms. I don't know, it's just my own idea. Someone here in the forum told me that diet plays a relatively minor part in DP recovery. Guess I'll believe him because I wouldn't want to live my life restricting myself from foods that I usually eat.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well food somehow affects me but its also because i might have candida or diabetes. Because when i eat i get massage pressure feeling in my head. And after 10 15min my DP DR gets kinda worse but then back better again. Does anyone else get this?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

So anyone else?


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

bump again


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

anyone else


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone else get like more pressure in head or like lost of concentration when they eat food?


----------



## thevoid (Dec 6, 2010)

Lately, food affects me in a big way. I used to follow a strict diet consisting mainly of low carb meats, fish and vegetables, and didn't notice any adverse reactions to food then. At once I let myself go with a pizza, chinese buffet or something like that, I will feel absolutely terrible.

Try to avoid things like wheat and sugar, and make sure you get lots of healthy fats for a few weeks and see how you feel. For me it works without exception.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Well DP DR is almost gone but i cant stand the anxiety and depression (feeling of saddnes and wanting to cry) that comes thru day for no reason. And also reactions to any food. Some food like sugary even fruit i lose some concentration from some food anxiety goes up and DP DR goes up its just weird.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I got DP/DR any other symptoms from marihuana.

I did get pressure in forehead many times when i was smoking marihuana. Could i get poisoned by those pesticides? Or have encephalopathy?

If i would be poisoned would it show on normal blood tests?

Its just weird why i get like massaging feeling in my head from almost every food or cross eyed feeling right after when i put something in my mouth.

What do you guys think?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

If anyone else is experiencing this please post here


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I just want to know why i get those reactions even if its healthy food (fruits...) I do think i still could be something like encephalopathy or poisoning or something similar. Also i dont get anxious when i get those reactions from food but sometimes i do get frustrated and have enough of this.

So what do you think? Are reactions to food related to DP/DR or besides getting DP/DR i could get something else also? (Encephalopathy,poisoning...)

Because i'm sure DP DR came from panic attack on weed but those massaging feeling and heavy eyes and other stuff that i get after eating food arent so related to DP DR. Even most people with anxiety dont have reactions to normal food.

There was some show when a girl got encephalopathy and doctors said its just anxiety and depression until some doctors did some certains special tests that showed her that she has encephalopathy. She got it from those spray cans that are used to kill bugs in homes.

Our weed in europe is sprayed with pesticides and rat poision and all other stuff. I also got pressure in head many times when i smoked. Also there was lead poisoning in europe many times from weed.

So what do you think? Anyone knows what kind of tests for encephalopathy should be done to show it or recognize it? Because people says normal blood tests wont do the trick.

I'ls go to the doctor and suggest this. But she isnt taking me seriously she just wants me to take meds bleh.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone? Please i would really like to know if anyone is experiencing same thing. Or if this is DP DR related or not?

Because sometimes when i put something in my mouth i get instant reaction like nerves in my forehead start moving it feels like someone is massaging my head or like my forehead is full (it feels similar like when you need to blow your nose when its full of goo)

I dont get anxious about those feelings but they are annoying when it happens. I also posted this on some anxiety forums and none of those people experience this.

I already had x ray check of the nose and they said its nothin and if it is its probably allergies. They are really just guessing.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone else? Please guys.


----------

